# Just attended the Marriage of Figaro in Budapest and have a question



## ElAhrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

First, the production was great - Krisztian Cser was fantastic as Figaro - but I have a question about something that came between the third and fourth act.

After the third act and the marriage/feast, the curtain closed and one of the boys from the feast came out on stage, with an apple in his hand. He sat down and started talking to the conductor (don't ask me what they said, I don't speak Hungarian) and eventually he gave an apple to the conductor, then started eating another apple of his own. This went on until the fourth act started.

I haven't seen Figaro before, but this was new to me - has anyone seen/heard of this?


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I haven't seen any live productions of Nozze di Figaro, but I have a few DVDs, and I've never seen anything close to your description. I can't find the meaning of that apple either.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I've attended a few live productions of the opera, and also never saw anything of the sort. Sounds like another stage director's brilliant idea. (Yes, that was sarcastic.)


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Nope! Pity Mozart and da Ponte didn't think of it though. Really adds to the genius of the piece!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

maybe he just really wanted an apple


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

I remember seeing something similar, only with oranges. I don't know which production it was, or if it was Le nozze di Figaro, or even an opera, but maybe there's a stage-fruit trend going around. 

EDIT: It was the Barber of Seville with Joyce di Donato.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

ElAhrairah said:


> First, the production was great - Krisztian Cser was fantastic as Figaro - but I have a question about something that came between the third and fourth act.
> 
> After the third act and the marriage/feast, the curtain closed and one of the boys from the feast came out on stage, with an apple in his hand. He sat down and started talking to the conductor (don't ask me what they said, I don't speak Hungarian) and eventually he gave an apple to the conductor, then started eating another apple of his own. This went on until the fourth act started.
> 
> I haven't seen Figaro before, but this was new to me - has anyone seen/heard of this?


saw the same on 11th this month. perhaps i'll see the same on 4th of May (i have tickets).

the conductor worked hard for the apple as he not only conducted, but played the piano as well.
---
but friday i saw Don Giovanni, and i prefer it. my fav part is "Don Giovanni, a cenar teco m'invitasti" in the 2nd act.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Performing opera is hard work. Let them enjoy the fruits of their labors.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Performing opera is hard work. Let them enjoy the fruits of their labors.


looks like the fruits of their loins are enjoying the fruits of their labours...


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

deggial said:


> looks like the fruits of their loins are enjoying the fruits of their labours...


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

An apple for the conductor? ...I'm guessing he was just another brown-nose super


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

i saw the same on Sunday. the boy asked if someone wants an apple, then he asked the conductor as well. the bassoon player got the apple, but he did not eat it.








sorry for the bad picture quality.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


>


ok, a joke explained... but the kid was a fruit of someone's loins...

anyway, I'm going to see _Nozze_ tonight here in London, will be on the lookout for apples


----------



## ElAhrairah (Feb 4, 2014)

perempe said:


> i saw the same on Sunday. the boy asked if someone wants an apple, then he asked the conductor as well. the bassoon player got the apple, but he did not eat it.
> 
> View attachment 41393
> 
> sorry for the bad picture quality.


Thanks, that's exactly what I saw.

How is the Falstaff production, by the way? It seemed to be the production they were pushing the most.


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

ElAhrairah said:


> How is the Falstaff production, by the way? It seemed to be the production they were pushing the most.


haven't seen it yet, i go since late october of last year. and Falstaff was the season opener this season.

i missed Giselle as well, and it will not be renewed.


----------

